# Electric shock and burns



## shailesh_excl (Oct 21, 2015)

Can anyone give me any good material on Electric Shock and burns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## P-E (Oct 21, 2015)

I suggest two paper clips.

Then again I'm not an electrical engineer.


----------



## sunguy (Oct 22, 2015)

This is what i have for the test next week

http://ecmweb.com/content/basics-electric-shock

https://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsarchive/Safety-HTML/HTML/Electrical-Burns~20050606.php


----------

